

Cheapest IO Domains for Start-Ups - tux
http://en.gandi.net/domain/price/detail/io/

======
dingaling
GANDI are a good registrar but don't forget you need to add French taxes to
that $39, plus any conversion rates and cross-border fees charged by your bank
to pay Crédit Mutuel, their bank.

And you need to do that each year for a .io as you can't register that TLD for
a multi-year period.

As for GANDI's service: DNS and DNSSEC is good,their free mail service is a
reliable back-up for me and they are prompt at answering questions for which
they have an answer, though I've found they tend not to answer when they don't
know...

And I'd never think of them as cheap!

------
lowboy
Did you do some research on registrars and then find that this was the
cheapest? Because this looks like an ad.

------
tux
Yes of course I did a research :-) This is not an ad! I wanted to find the
cheapest place possible that offered .io Ones I did, I thought HR users would
like to know too ^_^

------
Nanzikambe
Spoiler Alert: They ain't "cheap" or "the cheapest"

~~~
tux
Do you know any better ? In that case please share. This one is $39/year the
cheapest I could find after doing research for a few days.

~~~
Nanzikambe
Sure, I pay under $12 a year for a variety of domains (.com, .net, .pw) via
namecheap, includes free dns hosting too.

Unless you feel that a .io domain is a prereq for your startup because of your
deep affinity for the deep blue of the Indian ocean .. or something.

~~~
tux
NameCheap does not offer .io domains yet, same goes for GoDaddy. As for .io
prefix it stands for input/output for most of us (or at least me) and not
Indian Ocean ;-) Its kind of like .pro prefix, for some its "professional" for
some "programmer", and .co for some its "company" for some "code". You make
you're own meaning per domain/prefix I guess.

~~~
Nanzikambe
You really aren't, you're just buying into a particularly successful form of
advertising that has convinced you that .io's tentative connection to
programmer specific jargon make it attractive to the startup culture, despite
being more expensive than virtually all alternatives.

~~~
tux
Well yeah big part of is is "Geotargetable domains" >
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/1347922?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/1347922?hl=en)

But I was talking about what it means to many and/or me :-) for example, if
you're interested read this; [http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/artisanal-
websites-the-ri...](http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/artisanal-websites-the-
rise-of-io-domains-for-well-crafted-web-services)

